# Venomous Snake Control?



## LMK17 (Apr 7, 2017)

You know, I really like snakes!  I find them to be absolutely fascinating, and the one time I came across a venomous (coral) snake out in the wild, I was thrilled and called the kids over to see.    That said, venomous snakes are NOT welcome on my homestead!  I have small children.  Enough said.

So for those of you who live where they're an issue, what do you do to control venomous snakes on your property?


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 7, 2017)

Wow. I've seen a couple of different kinds of rattlesnakes, a few cottonmouths, and many, many copperheads, but I've never seen a coral snake. That was a lucky sighting; I hear they are rather rare. Of course, for the few venomous snakes I have seen, there are scores of non-venomous ones that I have seen, too - some repeatedly. Also a reptile fan, but not a fan of getting bitten!

Even venomous snakes are reclusive by nature; they prefer cover, as do their prey. Do what you can to remove the cover, and you lessen the chances that a snake will be resting or hunting where a child might encounter it. Keep the grass cut, and remove clutter or brush. Keep feed stored in rodent-proof containers, etc, to keep potential prey to a minimum. 

Most of the people that get bitten by venomous snakes are either trying to pick them up, or step on them by accident. From as early an age as possible, teach the kids not to put their hands or feet anywhere they can't see. Hot days and warm nights around here mean a lot of snakes may be active at night, so we make it a rule to use a flashlight to check where we are walking. We also have a rule about not picking up any snake you can't positively identify as being non-venomous; "look, but don't touch" is a pretty good rule generally, since some non-venomous snakes will bite vigorously to defend themselves.


----------



## LMK17 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes, I was quite thrilled to see the coral snake!  They're lovely, and that little thing didn't pay the least bit attention us.  We saw it one year in early fall in Palmetto State Park east of San Antonio.  It was near the river but just out in the open in some short grass-- not exactly the place I would expect to find one!  Interestingly enough, I've never seen any other living venomous snakes.  Our friends have a ranch south of town, and they have an issue with copperheads, but I've only seen those after they've killed them.  I've seen TONS of nonvenomous water snakes (diamondback and blotched water snakes mostly) but no cottonmouths.  Well, I saw one quickly disappear into some grass, and it *may* have been a cottonmouth, but I didn't get a close enough look to say for sure.  And I've never seen a rattlesnake in the wild, although we do a lot of camping and hiking, and my favorite state park has quite a healthy rattlesnake population with LOTS of sightings.  

Nonvenomous snakes are 100% welcome on my farm.  The more, the merrier, as long as they leave the chickens alone!  LOL

My kiddos, since we spend so much time in the "wilds" of south TX, can ID the venomous snakes in the area, and they *know* to watch where their hands and feet go and not pick up snakes unless I say it's OK.  That said, they're still kids (ages 8 & 4), and they're not always as careful as they should be!  If they start running around playing, they're just as likely to go streaking through some tall grass as the next person is.     That's what makes me nervous.

Also worry about my dog.  She's not always the brightest bulb!   LOL

It's not so much the area around the house that worries me-- that's easy enough to keep mown and relatively clear.  It's the barn and pasture areas that concern me the most.  By definition, there's going to be tall grass and cover in those places, and there's really no getting around that.  

I highly favor biological control.  I had considered trying to bring some king snakes onto my farm, but a quick Google search suggests that's not really practical.  (Too bad!)  And I already intend to put up some owl boxes (sometimes eat snakes + eat rodents so indirectly pressure snakes that way).  Hopefully my donkeys, once I get them, will alert to snakes....  Not sure if cows will attempt to stomp snakes in their pastures?  Anything else I'm missing?  Just want to take as many reasonable precautions as I can!  

Inevitably, I'll come across a venomous snake at some point on the farm, and I will kill it.  (Hate to do it, but again... kids...)  Anyone have a favorite way of dispatching snakes?


----------



## Alibo (Apr 7, 2017)

I hear geese are excellent snake control. I just started raising my goslings now but my adult muscoveys have been known to kill a snake or two, sadly they have been the much loved rat snakes


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 7, 2017)

In taking measures against snakes, mainly venomous ones, it relies on rodent control. If you lesson the food supply, ya will keep them at bay, somewhat. Pit vipers are more active at nite, than during the day....this is why they have "Cat Eyes". That isn't to say they won't be moving around during the day. Another thing about snakes is they are not territorial, they move to follow food sources. Cats hate snakes and will kill them readily, tho size does play a part in their attack or run response. One of the very best lookouts and sentries against snakes are guineas, they will alert on a snake and pester it to get it moving from around them. The suggestion of keeping brush cleared and grasses cut is a very good one, the less a rodent has to nest in, the less likely you'll see a snake. Another thing to stay aware of is any flooding or high water in the vacinity. All snakes can swim, but high water will push them to higher, dryer ground looking for rodents. By keeping the grass cut, there is less cover for rodents to move thru, and exposes them to a host of predators that will readily limit the numbers. If ya do encounter a venomous one, slowly retreat to a safe distance, then plan your attack. Use whatever is handy with a long handle....hoe, shovel, board, etc. Try to target the head, and remember once a snake is dead its nerves will continue to be active for a while and will still bite. If ya carry a firearm then use it, but don't take time to go get it, because they will not wait around for ya to return. The only reason a snake will strike a human is out of a defense from danger, because they know you are not a food source. This time of yr in breeding and egg-laying season, the hatching will be from 1st of May to 1st part of June, depending on temps in your locale. So, with children around always be vigilant during this time of yr. A hatchling is as poisonous as a full grown one, and has less control of the amount of venom released with a strike, so a deadly amount can be injected rather quickly. The coral snake is a rear-fanged snake and has small short fangs, it is not aggressive and is easily avoided. They are usually found in cooler, damp areas close to water....they have a very potent venom also. King snakes will sometimes eat venomous snakes, or any snakes for that matter, but the main food source is still rodents. Since snakes are not territorial it would be very difficult to maintain a population of them for very long....they will eat each other also.


----------



## animalmom (Apr 7, 2017)

I don't like snakes in any form or function.  Therefore the good snakes and I have a compromise... if I don't see them they can live, however if they startle me they are goners.  Venomous snakes are killed as soon as they are seen.  Just saying cause not all folks are warm fuzzy for snakes.  Lizards I adore, but snakes...

Everyone has made good suggestions so there isn't much I can add there... I can strongly recommend you get your dogs on the rattlesnake vaccine.  If you know your vet you can get the vials and inject your dogs youself.  It is a SQ shot.  

We have had dogs get snake bit twice before.  First time we were very fortunate as the large snake struck the dog's nose right into the sinus cavities so the venom went into the stomach and not the blood.  Poor dear was swollen like all get out for a couple weeks.  Another dog got bit on the leg and was quickly taken to the vet for treatment.  

On a side note, the anti-venom given to the dog is the same as is given to humans and costs 1/10th the price.  My DH stepped on a rattler and was in the hospital for several days, very expensive and very painful.


----------



## LMK17 (Apr 8, 2017)

Alibo said:


> I hear geese are excellent snake control. I just started raising my goslings now but my adult muscoveys have been known to kill a snake or two, sadly they have been the much loved rat snakes



Huh.  I never would've guessed the ducks would kill snakes!  Geese are a good idea and among the animals I have considered keeping, though I hadn't considered them as snake control until now.  Agreed, though, that the bummer about all the various snake-hating animals is that they kill the nonvenomous and venomous alike.  



CntryBoy777 said:


> ...Cats hate snakes and will kill them readily, tho size does play a part in their attack or run response. One of the very best lookouts and sentries against snakes are guineas, they will alert on a snake and pester it to get it moving from around them... If ya carry a firearm then use it, but don't take time to go get it, because they will not wait around for ya to return.



Good point about cats and rodents.  I do plan to add a couple barn cats to our place in relatively short order.  The kids have a couple cats now, but those will likely remain indoor cats-- poor dears!  The kids would be devastated to lose them, though, and they've been fine as house cats so far.  I hadn't considered guineas!  Do they have a purpose on the farm other than as patrol animals? 

I do plan to carry a gun while working around the farm.  Probably a .38 revolver with a shot cartridge.  Seems like the best option for snakes.  



animalmom said:


> We have had dogs get snake bit twice before.  First time we were very fortunate as the large snake struck the dog's nose right into the sinus cavities so the venom went into the stomach and not the blood.  Poor dear was swollen like all get out for a couple weeks.  Another dog got bit on the leg and was quickly taken to the vet for treatment.
> 
> On a side note, the anti-venom given to the dog is the same as is given to humans and costs 1/10th the price.  My DH stepped on a rattler and was in the hospital for several days, very expensive and very painful.



Goodness!  Two dogs + your DH hit by rattlers?!  Yikes- what misfortune!  The most scary thing to me about pit viper venom is that it can do so much tissue damage.  Did your DH come though without long-term injuries?


----------



## Baymule (Apr 8, 2017)

My female Great Pyrenees kills snakes. In the two and half years we've lived here, she's killed 2 copperheads and 1 rat snake.

Pigs will kill and eat snakes. A mule I used to have stomped a coral snake to death.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 8, 2017)

Guineas are great foragers and will eat every tick in sight, they lay a medium sized egg, with an extra hard shell, they do lay out and about, unless penned. They are not ideal for meat....really tuff stuff. They are "Watchdogs" and will announce the presence of anything Strange that is around. They are prey for a host of animals hawks, owls, eagles, falcons, bobcat, coyotes, and such. They will roost in trees at nite, as they fly...along the lines of quail. The eggs are as chicken eggs as for as cooking....but, tapping on the edge of a mixing bowl will not crach the egg shell. If there are no "Restrictions" on your land they could be well worth having. However, if there are "Noise Ordinances" they are definitely Not the poultry to acquire. I like them, and will be getting some before too much longer.


----------



## Reindeermama (Apr 8, 2017)

I plan on getting guineas. I don't know if they kill them, but they will alert you to them. We wear snake boots too. When you pick up a bale of hay, don't just pick it up, roll it or tilt it forward. Snakes will get between the bales, and you can get bit if you just pick it up.

I also like rat terriers. My husband's Grandparents always had them on the ranch. They will search out, and kill mice, and rats. My daughter has a rat terrier, and it is always bringing her field mice and rats.

I was making a bed at a vacation house once, and lifted up the mattress to see a shed rattle snake skin between the mattress and box spring.
My daughter worked at wildlife refuge, and one day she turned around to see a huge rattlesnake in the lab. She told her co-worker don't move, and got the snake stick, and held down it's head. The other scientist, thank goodness, had opened the door. They killed it, and it was big. It took two of them to carry it out. They fussed at her for doing that, but like she said it would have bit the other girl if she hadn't.
I lived in a town that flooded twice in 6 months. when I waded out it was up to my chest. Thank goodness there was a hill right next to the house. The next day the sheriff's deputies and police were standing out waist deep in the water, and a rattle snake floated into the middle of their huddle. One of them started firing his gun. All I could hear the sheriff screaming "###put that gun###up####." and then he kept on muttering about  that dumb ###.

It may be overkill, but I will have guineas, rat terriers, and snake boots. My son never looks down outside, so I figure snake boots will at least give us a chance.

I may go just a little overboard on snake prevention.

We also keep snake bit kits on hand.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 8, 2017)

Guineas will kill some, tho size can determine if they will. They do not like them, because they nest on the ground, like quail, and most snakes will eat eggs....so, they are very watchful. Just be prepared to lose some periodically, because they will be attacked. Owls get them while they are roosting in trees....fox, bobcat, and coyotes get them usually on the nest. If they smell your scent around their nest they will leave it and make another. You don't want to empty the nest either, leave about 1/3 of find in the nest, or they will move, too.


----------



## Reindeermama (Apr 8, 2017)

Wow, that is good to know about Guineas.


----------



## animalmom (Apr 9, 2017)

@LMK17, yep DH is fine now although it did take a couple 2-3 months for the swelling and after effects to work their way out of his system.  Learned his lesson the hard way.  The dogs recovered in much quicker time.


----------



## greybeard (Apr 16, 2017)

The swelling in my foot and lower leg from the copperhead bite never did go complete back down to previous size, but the doc said at the time, that it might not. 
I usually leave some snakes be, but recently blew a big rat snake off my birdhouse/feeder post with #7 20ga as he was climbing up to get to eggs.


----------

